# [BSL] Death sentence for 'Pet' Bull - Ballymena Times



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/3-0&fd=R&url=http://www.ballymenatimes.com/news/Death-sentence-for-Pet-Bull.4029857.jp&cid=0&ei=tQIfSOfPMpSoygSi9LXZCQ&usg=AFrqEzc2AEyIWnTpJaVg3xzH6q8hb_x33A">Death sentence for 'Pet' Bull</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Ballymena Times, UK -</font> <nobr>Apr 29, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>The pit-bull was captured after police called the <b>dog</b> warden to the house in Orkney Drive last October. The <b>dog</b> identified as the notorious pit-bull <b>breed</b> <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

